# Ohio brush Creek



## TN Jig (Mar 18, 2010)

I would like to plan an overnight float on the brush creek near seperent mound/ adams County area but i do not know the area very well. How is the public access and camping area, i really dont want to get shot at. lol Any help woulod be appreciated.


----------



## double duece (Oct 17, 2004)

have canoe'd the stretch you mentioned.....no public access is available and camping is definitely out of the question. Most of the property along Ohio Brush Creek is state or private land, the only camping area is near the mouth of the Ohio River. Day trips where you have a car upstream and down stream are your best bet.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Camp on a sandbar, have spent the night on tyhe river before.


----------

